# A laptop memory/vga problem

## zhushazang

Hey dudes, i have a old laptop with this warning in boot:

http://nopaste.info/1e618c6d7b.html

Adding to this, the vga card don't work correctly in frammebuffer:

00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 82852/855GM Integrated Graphics Device (rev 02) (prog-if 00 [VGA controller])

        Subsystem: Rioworks Device 203a

        Control: I/O+ Mem+ BusMaster+ SpecCycle- MemWINV- VGASnoop- ParErr- Stepping- SERR- FastB2B- DisINTx-

        Status: Cap+ 66MHz- UDF- FastB2B+ ParErr- DEVSEL=fast >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- >SERR- <PERR- INTx-

        Latency: 0

        Interrupt: pin A routed to IRQ 5

        Region 0: Memory at e8000000 (32-bit, prefetchable) [size=128M]

        Region 1: Memory at e0000000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=512K]

        Region 2: I/O ports at 1800 [size=8]

        Expansion ROM at <unassigned> [disabled]

        Capabilities: [d0] Power Management version 1

                Flags: PMEClk- DSI+ D1+ D2- AuxCurrent=0mA PME(D0-,D1-,D2-,D3hot-,D3cold-)

                Status: D0 NoSoftRst- PME-Enable- DSel=0 DScale=0 PME-

00:02.1 Display controller: Intel Corporation 82852/855GM Integrated Graphics Device (rev 02)

        Subsystem: Rioworks Device 203a

        Control: I/O+ Mem+ BusMaster- SpecCycle- MemWINV- VGASnoop- ParErr- Stepping- SERR- FastB2B- DisINTx-

        Status: Cap+ 66MHz- UDF- FastB2B+ ParErr- DEVSEL=fast >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- >SERR- <PERR- INTx-

        Region 0: Memory at f0000000 (32-bit, prefetchable) [size=128M]

        Region 1: Memory at e0080000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=512K]

        Capabilities: [d0] Power Management version 1

                Flags: PMEClk- DSI+ D1+ D2- AuxCurrent=0mA PME(D0-,D1-,D2-,D3hot-,D3cold-)

                Status: D0 NoSoftRst- PME-Enable- DSel=0 DScale=0 PME-

Ok, with this:

<*>   Intel 830M, 845G, 852GM, 855GM, 865G (i915 driver)  --->                                                               │ │   

  │ │                                                               i915 driver                                                                                                          │ │   

  │ │                                                       [ ]       Enable modesetting on intel by default 

Frammebuffer work, but X don't (with latest intel driver)

and this:

<*>   Intel 830M, 845G, 852GM, 855GM, 865G (i915 driver)  --->                                                               │ │   

  │ │                                                               i915 driver                                                                                                          │ │   

  │ │                                                       [*]       Enable modesetting on intel by default 

Frammebuffer don't work, but X work (with the same last driver)

Some hints!?

Att

----------

## chithanh

Please post dmesg and kernel config. Ensure that you have your kernel configured as follows:

```
CONFIG_FRAMEBUFFER_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_FB_INTEL=n

CONFIG_FB_VESA=n

CONFIG_FB_UVESA=n
```

----------

